# Beretta 390 value?



## ruthuntr

What is a gently used 390 worth with several chokes?  Looking to buy one from someone and wondering what fair market value is these days?  Thx


----------



## southGAlefty

I know you could get a brand new one from Wal-Mart last year or $547. I would think anywhere from $3-400 would be a fair price. Not an expert by any means though. One thing is for sure, I love my Beretta!


----------



## Nimrod71

These are great shotguns.  I have a 390 A and I would think of taking less than $500 but I really wouldn't sale it.


----------



## muckalee

they would be worth more but Beretta has come out with a value gun in the high $5's so I would say around $400


----------



## chainshaw

$400-$500

You can't find one for less than $450 on Gunbroker.  

GREAT shotguns. Better than the 391s in my opinion.


----------



## Dub

chainshaw said:


> $400-$500
> 
> You can't find one for less than $450 on Gunbroker.
> 
> GREAT shotguns. Better than the 391s in my opinion.



What, in your opinion, makes them better?


----------



## Pudge

*390*

There are a couple versions on the 390.  The wal mart version is worh less.  Wood or synthetic stock?


----------



## coveyrise90

I wouldn't pay more than $400-$450. Here's a brand new one for $529.

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=206300904

Adam


----------



## chainshaw

Dub said:


> What, in your opinion, makes them better?



They feel better in hand, are much easier to clean, and have seen them as rental guns last much longer than the 391. Also, the 391 moved to a plastic trigger housing.

Some people prefer the slimmer 391. Both are great guns, but I fail to see the justification for a $300 price difference.


----------



## Ole Fuzzy

chainshaw said:


> They feel better in hand, are much easier to clean, and have seen them as rental guns last much longer than the 391. Also, the 391 moved to a plastic trigger housing.



This is a fairly common opinion with respect to the cleaning and maintenance.


----------



## Millyville Hunter

I would say the $400 range. These are some of the best automatic shotguns available I believe. I think one testiment to these guns is that this is the type of shotgun they give you when in argentina for the 1000 dove shots. They are work horses.


----------



## southGAlefty

I was in the market for a 390 but found a great deal on a 391 and jumped. That being said, I love my 391 but really wanna add a 390 one day!


----------



## Bowhunter38

Got my 390 for about 450. Best gun of all time, i've had it for five years and never had a misfire.


----------

